# Best filter for 70-200 f/2.8L IS II USM?



## canon23 (Aug 13, 2012)

Guys, I'm going to get this lens and was wondering for the Photogs out there that owns and uses this lens, what's the best lens filter for this? Please advise and thanks for your help!

Sorry...purpose basically is for: Front element protection & Polarizing the incoming light...but mainly for Front element protection w/o degrading much of the quality. Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2012)

Best filter for what? Front element protection? Adding a starburst effect to points of light in your image? Polarizing the incoming light? Achieving a slow shutter speed for waterfalls? Softening the image for that special Star Trek-like dreamy glow?

More specifics, please...


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 13, 2012)

canon23 said:


> Guys, I'm going to get this lens and was wondering for the Photogs out there that owns and uses this lens, what's the best lens filter for this? Please advise and thanks for your help!
> 
> Sorry...purpose basically is for: Front element protection & Polarizing the incoming light...but mainly for Front element protection w/o degrading much of the quality. Thanks.



For all screw on lens filters I use B+W, specifically the XS-Pro series with Nano coating. I have the UV on all the time and also use the polarizer. A little pricey, but IMO the best.


----------



## Studio1930 (Aug 13, 2012)

B+W 010 MC on all of the time for protection.
B+W circular polarizer as needed. I don't stack them since they tend to get stuck (even with brass).

The MC (multi coated) is a must when available.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> specifically the XS-Pro series



Definitely the XS-Pro. A standard F-Pro mount increases vignetting when shooting wide open.


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Best filter for what? Front element protection? Adding a starburst effect to points of light in your image? Polarizing the incoming light? Achieving a slow shutter speed for waterfalls? Softening the image for that special Star Trek-like dreamy glow?
> 
> More specifics, please...



no need to be a smart arse neuro.


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 13, 2012)

canon23 said:


> Guys, I'm going to get this lens and was wondering for the Photogs out there that owns and uses this lens, what's the best lens filter for this? Please advise and thanks for your help!
> 
> Sorry...purpose basically is for: Front element protection & Polarizing the incoming light...but mainly for Front element protection w/o degrading much of the quality. Thanks.


if you really must use a UV filter use b&w or hoya hd the same goes for polarisers these are the two most common purchased filters aswell as nd filters.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2012)

If someone asked for a lens recommendation, without stating what they wanted to shoot or use the lens for, wouldn't a request for clarification make sense? B+W offers close to 200 different 77mm filters which could be mounted on the 70-200 II - that's more filters in the catalog than Canon has current lenses. 

Sorry, bornshooter, but can you please explain how you think it's at all inappropriate to ask for clarification on use?

Note: after my post, the OP edited the initial post to clarify the intended use.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2012)

canon23 said:


> Sorry...purpose basically is for: Front element protection & Polarizing the incoming light...but mainly for Front element protection w/o degrading much of the quality.



In that case, I'd echo Razor2012's and subsequent recommendations. For protection, a B+W XS-Pro Nano, either UV or clear (there's no optical difference for use on a dSLR, so pick whichever is cheaper or more easily available for you). For polarization, a B+W Käsemann CPL.

Don't get a CPL for both - I sometimes see people leaving the CPL on all the time, not realizing it's costing them ~1.75 stops of light.


----------



## canon816 (Aug 13, 2012)

I used to use High End B+W 010 MC Filters on all my lenses but they were a real pain to clean in my opinion. It was very difficult get rid of streaks. 

I switched over to Hoya UV Pro 1 which are 1/3 the cost, clean streak free without much trouble.... and If I ding one up (which I have) its only 1/3 the cost of the B+W to replace it. Also there is really no difference in IQ between the two brands' high end line.

That said I use B+W Kaismann circular polarizer when needed.

FYI: Lens cleaners that contain alcohol or other chemicals should be avoided for cleaning lenses with coatings. The coatings break down over time and can affect your image. Use only water or hoodman makes an enzyme wipe that is a wet/dry combo. It is very expensive (relatively) at $1 per wipe but does a superb job and one wipe will clean all of your lenses....


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 13, 2012)

canon816 said:


> I used to use High End B+W 010 MC Filters on all my lenses but they were a real pain to clean in my opinion. It was very difficult get rid of streaks.
> 
> I switched over to Hoya UV Pro 1 which are 1/3 the cost, clean streak free without much trouble.... and If I ding one up (which I have) its only 1/3 the cost of the B+W to replace it. Also there is really no difference in IQ between the two brands' high end line.
> 
> ...



The XS-Pro's with Nano coating seem to clean very well. I haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## LostArk (Aug 13, 2012)

I only buy Hoya filters, specifically Hoya HD whenever possible. Unsurpassed optical quality and, well, once I saw the demo of the "unbreakable" glass I was sold. 

Indestructable Hoya HD Filter


----------



## HoneyBadger (Aug 13, 2012)

I am thinking about buying that lens in a few months. I always use b+w filters on everything. For the 70-200, I would think a regular F-Pro mount B+W wouldnt cause vignetting. I have never used that lens though. The F-pro mount is 5mm thick I believe.

For protection buy one of their clear multicoated. You can get it in UV haze or no UV haze. I usually buy the cheaper one but lean towards the no UV haze version.

No Haze-http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/475495-REG/B_W_661001705_77mm_007_Protection_Clear.html ~$79

Haze-http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/11994-REG/B_W_66_070252_77mm_UV_Haze_010.html
~$70
At 10 dollar difference I would buy the no haze.

For the polarizer, I bought a top notch one with my first lens and use step rings for all my other lenses. If you need more than one great polarizer, buying the 82mm and stepping down is the way to go especially if you plan on using canon's 16-35mm 2.8L II or the upcoming 24-70 2.8l IS II.

(B+W 82mm Kaesemann XS-Pro Circular Polarizer MRC Nano Filter) ~$250
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/752977-REG/B_W_1066401_82mm_XS_Pro_Digital_MC.html

(B+W 77mm Kaesemann Circular Polarizer MRC Filter) ~$144
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/10889-REG/B_W_66_045620_77mm_Kaeseman_Circular_Polarizing.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2012)

HoneyBadger said:


> For the 70-200, I would think a regular F-Pro mount B+W wouldnt cause vignetting. I have never used that lens though. The F-pro mount is 5mm thick I believe.



I didn't think it would, either. Then I checked mine, and it does. There was a thread on this a while back, I posted some test images in this post.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Aug 13, 2012)

Ah good to know. Thanks Neuro! When I get this lens I will go for the XS-Pro. To the OP..get the XS-Pro and not the slim line. The Slim line has no front threading for any additional filters and sucks for keeping a lens cap on.


----------



## canon23 (Aug 13, 2012)

So wait guys, is the 
B+W 77 XS-Pro UV MRC-Nano 010M Filter 
and
"I am thinking about buying that lens in a few months. I always use b+w filters on everything. For the 70-200, I would think a regular F-Pro mount B+W wouldnt cause vignetting. I have never used that lens though. The F-pro mount is 5mm thick I believe."

the same? Will I have vignetting problems w/the B+W 77 XS-Pro UV MRC-Nano 010M Filter? Please advise...I'm about in put in an order. Thanks!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2012)

Get the XS-Pro (this one). The XS-Pro mount is 3.4mm thick, the standard (F-Pro) mount is 5mm thick. The F-pro results in a flight increase in vignetting, the XS-Pro does not. Avoid the Slim mount, since that doesn't have front threads (meaning you can't use the pinch cap that comes with the lens, you need to use the slip-on cap that comes with the filter - personally, I find those annoying for a filter that will stay on the lens almost all the time, although I do use Slim CPL filters).


----------



## canon23 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone, especially neuroanatomist for your help!!


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 13, 2012)

anyway you buy a lens like that i have one also please do not put a filter on it no matter how good anyone says they are they are only going to degrade the image quality use the hood and get it insured.Only use a filter in tough conditions ie near the sea sand or heavy rain.


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Get the XS-Pro (this one). The XS-Pro mount is 3.4mm thick, the standard (F-Pro) mount is 5mm thick. The F-pro results in a flight increase in vignetting, the XS-Pro does not. Avoid the Slim mount, since that doesn't have front threads (meaning you can't use the pinch cap that comes with the lens, you need to use the slip-on cap that comes with the filter - personally, I find those annoying for a filter that will stay on the lens almost all the time, although I do use Slim CPL filters).



Agreed, I didn't care much for not being able to use my pinch caps, plus I felt they were easier to lose. With the Slim CPL's it probably doesn't matter as you can mount them on top of the UV then take it off again (those suckers can get stuck though).


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 13, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> anyway you buy a lens like that i have one also please do not put a filter on it no matter how good anyone says they are they are only going to degrade the image quality use the hood and get it insured.Only use a filter in tough conditions ie near the sea sand or heavy rain.



How much degradation are we talking about here, do you have any pics? There has been a couple of times that my front filter has saved my lens from liquids landing on it (spray, accidental burst), and from a jagged/sharp object coming in contact with it. Personally I don't feel there's enough degradation (if any) to warrant not using my filters. The positives truly outweigh any negatives.


----------



## canon816 (Aug 13, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > anyway you buy a lens like that i have one also please do not put a filter on it no matter how good anyone says they are they are only going to degrade the image quality use the hood and get it insured.Only use a filter in tough conditions ie near the sea sand or heavy rain.
> ...



Agreed. All my lenses have mint front elements... and damned if I can see any difference in image quality between using a high end filter or no filter at all.... so they all have filters (excep my super tele lenses of course :)


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 13, 2012)

I have B+W XS-Pro Nano UV MRC's on all but one of my lenses and you would never know they were there. The other one I use is the B+W F-Pro UV on my 70-200 f4/IS - with no vignetting.

The Canon caps don't fit on the Nano filters as well as the F-Pro but they do remain on so nothing to worry about if you hear anything to the contrary.


----------



## avatar13 (Aug 13, 2012)

So the general consensus is B+W UV Nano > Hoya HD filter? I have only B+W filters (mostly F-Pro MRC UV Haze) but was needing a filter for my 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II as well and just haven't gotten around to getting one yet. I am intrigued by both the XS-Pro and the HD, granted the XS-Pro is 50% more in price the 702-00mm wasn't cheap so I don't mind springing a little extra. The thing I like about the Hoya (again I have not personally tried them) is how easy apparently they are to clean. I find the B+W filters to streak when being wiped down and it's hard to get it all out.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 14, 2012)

avatar13 said:


> So the general consensus is B+W UV Nano > Hoya HD filter? I have only B+W filters (mostly F-Pro MRC UV Haze) but was needing a filter for my 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II as well and just haven't gotten around to getting one yet. I am intrigued by both the XS-Pro and the HD, granted the XS-Pro is 50% more in price the 702-00mm wasn't cheap so I don't mind springing a little extra. The thing I like about the Hoya (again I have not personally tried them) is how easy apparently they are to clean. I find the B+W filters to streak when being wiped down and it's hard to get it all out.



Try a LensPen.


----------



## jVillaPhoto (Aug 14, 2012)

Love my Hoya HD, have em' for all my lenses and never noticed any difference in image quality


----------



## Menace (Aug 14, 2012)

I've got B+W MRC Nano XSPD UV - very happy with it. Also, have a Hoya CP filter too.


----------



## brad (Aug 15, 2012)

a good polarizing filter... it cuts 90%+ of uv and "polarizes" stray light.

for protection. use the lens cap.
canon's coatings are good.
well to admit my 90 TS-E needs a UV filter but that's for UV.


----------

